# Ridgid 4512 and a 10mm handgun



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Sorry for all the problems.

They just do not make them like they used to.


----------



## Chris208 (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow, this review is extremely racist.

Opium AND saki?

Chinese and Japanese?

I do agree that Illinois governors (and mayors) have historically been crooked, though (however, President Obama was never governor, or mayor, if that what you're getting at).


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

I had heard that Ridgid came up and then recalled a table saw with a GRANITE TOP. When I heard of this I qs like COOL nothing as rock solid as granite and it will never warp rust or whatever.

Found out there were a plethora of problems..

They got shipped CRACKED chipped and broken, not doubt from the fine NON UNUION package handlers at UPS.

I had a chat with a sales rep who confided in me that There were other issues such as when you pout the miter gauge in the GRANITE ROCK top and maybe wiggles it some it would chip and crack.

This is so typical of a great idea not researched through Sort of like the NASA Shuttle Program and or NASAs MARS ROVER program.

It all looks great on paper and or a dry marker board!


----------



## Hawaiilad (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the information…I think for now I will keep using my Bosh 4100


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Glad your saw is working now. The Ridgid R4511 (referenced in comment 3) is/was a good saw, that despite not being able to use magnetic jigs (magnets not so fond of granite) has found a good home in my shop. 400 lbs on that one she isn't going anywhere until I engage the Herc-U-Lift. There are a bunch of people who like that saw on this site, check out reviews and pimpouts. Worth it in my opinion if you can find a good condition used one on CL (got mine for under 300). Also, haven't had it crack yet anywhere, and the miter slot is as tight as any I've ever used. I can definitely see how one could get chipped or cracked if it was abused, but with light to moderate care, I feel the pros outweigh (literally, pun maybe sort of intended) the cons.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Make sure to check for alignment problems.


----------



## carver1942 (Sep 25, 2013)

Having to go through the bull *rantingrich* had to, in order to get a brand new out of the box table saw right is disgusting. I bought the same saw and the blade shift was way out of whack. I quickly got rid of it and bought a Delta 36-725. No blade shift, or out of alignment. Blade was within .002 out of the box. I have just completed 15 kitchen cabinets with raised panel doors using this saw. I will never buy another Ridgid product. Ridgid continues to produce this saw knowing the blade shift problem and shipping them with blade alignment out more than adjustment can correct. The error I made was due to illness I could not get the Ridgid saw together until I was beyond the time Home Depot allows for return. If I had seen the problems right off I would have returned it in a minute.


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

HERE HERE CARVER! I suspect Ridgid won't be in business much longer.


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

Now I do not nor should anyone BLAME the manufacturer for quality issues… The buck or the YEN or what ever the Chinese monetary unit is, the BUCK stops with the CEO of RIDGID. Any and all manufacturers will get away with any and all sorts of short cuts they can. It's up to the "COMPANY" to either accept or reject product and or enforce specs and standards.

The iPhone 4 and 5 are all manufactured by force labor and prisoners in China but the product is out standing. THEN there is the iPhone six…. Which is a complete and total disaster. Steve Jobs must be spinning in his grave. AGAIN a company completely obsessed with profit margins and that through its loyal customers over board.

I think RIDGID has done exactly this! They accepted a questionable lot of manufactured units and are now paying the price just like GM is tanking and taking it in the ARSE for selling millions of cars that have resulted in the death and mutilations of thousands of LOYAL customers. How would you like to be a cars salesman for GM right now! Or ridged for that matter.

This is endemic here in the U.S. and a TRUE sign that the entire CULTURE/COUNTRY is going down the exact same path as Rome.

EVERYONE is cutting corners, Breaking the law, Making as selling SHEET! cheating and steeling… sort of like the last guy out of a Ransacked Burglarized house taking what ever they can before the ending CRASH


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

The alignment issue is a design defect that has been present in the last 2 or 3 generations of their saws. Last year it was reported by an LJ that they finally came out with a fix but I still read about it showing up.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Glad you got the saw operating. I'm surprised by the 4 star rating after you had to put that kind of time, effort, and expense into a new piece of equipment. I've done similar things with some Harbor Freight stuff and have been happy with the results, but those tools were 1/2 the cost or less than something from a name brand supplier.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Rick M, Thanks for pointing out the deviation noted when raising/lowering the blade. Few (including myself) would think of checking the saw as you did. Normally we check a tooth at the front; then the back with the blade at a set height. I will check my Jet cabinet saw.


----------



## cynic73 (Jul 15, 2014)

I am sorry to hear you guys had problems with that saw I purchased mine in january and it was great out of the box. I had to do some adjustment to the fence but no big deal. flipping it over during assembly was not fun but I did it by my self. I was expecting the other alignment issues. I was pleasantly surprised that they were a non issue.


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

cynic73: You had better MIC the miter slot to blade… How does your miter gauge operate. Mine is SLOOOOOOPYYYY! Clank clank clank


----------



## canuckMKD (Jul 6, 2013)

This saw is now $100 off at home depot, i went in and looked at the boxes and the date stamps are EM1430 which means manufactured this summer, you would think that the "new trunnion" is in those saws now would'nt you?
Maybe they are going to clear out the inventory and discontinue this now.


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

canuckMKD: If you get a good one its a great unit.

$100 OFF! Maybe I will go get one and take mine back in the box for a refund


----------



## cynic73 (Jul 15, 2014)

The miter is not loose at all. I did accidentally break the handle off buy dropping it. I called the warranty and the sent me a new one free no questions asked. it was my fault not the tools. I wish my fence did not have that much play in it but I know how to make it parallel. I am saving for the infra fence system.


----------



## canuckMKD (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey ranting-richard, This $100 off is in canada but on the US website no such deal exists, sorry  The sale price over here is only $30 less than the regular price in us anyways..
But I do see that the 4510 over there is on sale….I hope you didnt go packing it up and returning it.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey, if any R4512 owners in the DFW area (don't feel like packing up) are interested in a New Dado insert and a zero clearance insert (used once) and a spare unused fence. Send me a PM and you can come pick it all up for 30.00









Thanks, Putty


----------



## ic3ss (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey Rich,

Political prisoners and opium addicts don't make the best machinists. The R4512 was the saw I almost bought, but I opted for an old Unisaw that I rebuilt instead. I've put a lot of work into it but have not regretted it for a minute.

I remember seeing the same saw at Home Cheapo with a granite top with a big chunk taken out of the right front corner. I think the Ridgid engineers must be smoking the opium or maybe just released from the dissident detention center because the first thing that came to my mind when looking at the granite top was "Gee, thats going to break pretty easy and some poor sap is going to be pretty pissed". It's the only saw I've heard of with a rock top.

Wayne


----------



## kmerkle (Jan 4, 2012)

I had the Craftsman version of the saw. I went to the trouble of tracking down the company in Chicago that designed it and had them send me new trunnions.

It still didn't align correctly. The problem is that you can align it correctly at one blade height, but when you raise or lower it, it goes out of alignment again.

It's a no win situation. Get a refund if you can.


----------



## mjkaizen (Dec 2, 2014)

Rich,
I never owned a table saw before and I purchased the R4512 from HD and have the same blade alignment problem you experienced. I want to follow the solution you used - just need more information.

Did you use any of the parts that came with the Saw Pals to remedy the problem? If so what were the pieces?
Could you give a list of the parts and sizes that you purchased from the Hardware?
How did you get access to the right rear trunion bolt to replace it with the metric modified Saw Pals?


----------



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi MJKAIZEN.

Sorry I didn't get to you sooner

Yes I used one set of the parts but I didn't have to, the small allen adjustment screwes. In fact I should of used a set that was bigger, but I used the small allen adjustment screws that came with the PALS.

Since I was in a hurry and can't weld, I went to LOWES got a length of aluminum angle bar. SInce they only had thin available I took two sections and EPOXIED them together. Your going to need a set of two adjustment part. One for the right rear and left rear over the trunnion parts

I drilled out a 10 Millimeter hole in/on one flat sides for the TRUNNIONS bolts. You have to make sure the 10 mm hole is far enough away from the other flat side where the adjustment screws are set in to let it fit over the TRUNNION parts and leave enough room for the adjustment.

Also one could get and use another type bolts in place of the factory 10mm trunnion bolts, but I used the Ridgid ones

Then I drilled and TAPED another hole on the other flat side for the allen adjustment screws.

Here is a suggestion as well. Before you install, JUST loosen the front bolts and remove the rear bolts. Slip your new adjustment parts over the removed bolts and screw them back in. After you installed your new PALS, Tighten the front bolts till just loosely snug. Tighten the rear ones till you just feel resistance.

Now adjust the allen screws till both side have contact with the left and right trunnion wings/ears/tabs. MIC your blade adjust as necessary. I had to tighen them close as I could to where the blade was parallel with the miter slot, then tighten down the 10mm trunnion bolts and reMIC the blade. if need more adjustments slightly unscrew said trunnion bolts and ever so slightly move both left and right allen screws. Tighten 10mm bolts again. re-MIC.

This took me 2 trys and works very well.

Just look and the PALS on amazon or where ever and make your bigger to where they work and fit over the trunnion ears/tabs and the 10mm bolts.

Happy saw dust.

Now all you need is a new INCRA Miter gauge to replace the sloppy Ridgid one.

ALSO NOTE as far as I know MY saw does not have the issue of the blade coming out of parallel with the miter slot when I raise or lower the blade… KNOCK WOOD


----------



## Manny_E (Dec 4, 2014)

> This saw is now $100 off at home depot, i went in and looked at the boxes and the date stamps are EM1430 which means manufactured this summer, you would think that the "new trunnion" is in those saws now would nt you?
> Maybe they are going to clear out the inventory and discontinue this now.
> 
> - canuckMKD


i just purchased this one last week. how do you decode the manufactured date, it is EM1441?


----------



## Dan658 (Dec 3, 2014)

> This saw is now $100 off at home depot, i went in and looked at the boxes and the date stamps are EM1430 which means manufactured this summer, you would think that the "new trunnion" is in those saws now would nt you?
> Maybe they are going to clear out the inventory and discontinue this now.
> 
> - canuckMKD
> ...


I sent you a message with this info in it all ready, but I'll mention it for anyone else who may want to know. Manny's serial is EM1441xxxxx. The 14 means it was made in 2014 and the 41 is the week in 2014 that it was made.


----------

